# 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 se for sale 8300$



## xxstef0nxx (Jul 5, 2009)

2002 Nissan Altima V6 3.5SE, One owner, Always garaged, All Maintenance records included, Rare Opal Blue color option, Bose stereo system, Sunroof, Body and interior are in great shape, AC serviced, All dealer recalls are done, The car was always pampered, Oil changes done every 3 months, You cannot compare this model to the 4cylinder model, Selling the car because I am upgrading 
email me for pictures and questions as I do not know how to post pictures here
[email protected]


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

miles?????????????????????


----------

